# [Iranian NR] 2x2x2 cube 2.23 Average-Mohammad Reza Karimi



## sepehr eh (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi.
he is 9th in the world with this average and 2nd in Asia.
Method: cll-anti cll-EG1-EG2-
Cube: Dayan
Video: http://host11.aparat.com//public/us...50/a74b0ce6fb2d1074eb92ba9543bfe881749711.mp4


----------



## Username (Sep 29, 2013)

Not bad 

But why use both EG2 and AntiCLL? Some cases better in one and some in the other?


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 29, 2013)

Good


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Not bad
> 
> But why use both EG2 and AntiCLL? Some cases better in one and some in the other?



Maybe he hasnt yet finished EG2 and so uses anti-CLL for the remaining cases.


----------



## kcl (Sep 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Maybe he hasnt yet finished EG2 and so uses anti-CLL for the remaining cases.



That's actually probably it now that I think about it. I feel stupid now..


----------

